# Neighbor called animal control...on my cat.



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

Yep. I come home and theres 2 cops next door asking me if that cat is mine. I said yeah. Then they tell me that my cat bit this fat kid whos like 20 ...who doesnt even live there mind you. it's his " aunts house" He called animal control and they ask me to find proof of his rabies shots and all this shit. I'm just standing there calling him a pussy like 300 times in my head and biting me tongue cuz I wanted to ask him " BRO, ARE YOU SERIOUS!??" first of all you dont put your hands on other peoples animals... whatever. 

So now the cop tells me if the vet says hes late on a rabies shot tomorrow morning... they have to hold him in quarantine for 14 days ( it's $65 dollars a day) and they can possibly put him down. SO FUCKING RETARDED...THEY CALLED ANIMAL CONTROL CUZ A CAT BIT YOUR ANKLE??? BRO YOURE LIKE 300 POUNDS AND THERE WASNT EVEN A SCRATCH he went to the hospital already and got antibiotics........
:








This is the cat his name is popo. 






It was funny to think... the popo are after my cat popo lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, some 88 year old lady pulled a knofe on me the other day while I was walking my puppy yelling, "GET THAT THING AWAY FROM MEEEE" even though he was on leash and I was across the street...

Some people are just retards


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 13, 2012)

Weak sauce dood, who gets bit by a cat if they aren't grabbing at it?


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

Good thing he didnt try to pet my german shepherd lol.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 13, 2012)

I had animal control called on my toy poodle for being a menace. and that cost us $1500 to put up a fence around my yard. Btw my dog is 3 foot tall and weighs 8 pounds soaking wet. Yeah reaaaaal meancing you little whining bitch.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

Faine said:


> Good thing he didnt try to pet my german shepherd lol.



Haha mines a shepherd too! Arent they just great?


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

Check out my thread! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/185006-new-dog-day-german-shepherd.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah man I remember your thread, super awesome! 

It sucks Im allergic to mine though, Im getting shots soon to fix that


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks!

And thats good!


----------



## matt397 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jus sayin, Props to you for handling your self so well cause I would of waited till the cops left and then beat the living holy hell out of that fuckin pussy.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 13, 2012)

Send the kid a get bent... ahem, a get well soon card.

Write in it "Sorry about my pussy, you pussy."


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Send the kid a get bent... ahem, a get well soon card.
> 
> Write in it "Sorry about my pussy, you pussy."



I literally lol'd


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

Popo? As in that black thing from Drangonball Z? This guy?


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

^ lol I dont watch that, His name is popo??


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ lol I dont watch that, His name is popo??


 Yeah, something like that. I only know of it because of thoose abrigded versions where they add their voices and its funny as hell.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 13, 2012)

The way people react to animals nowadays blows my mind. 

Yeah, you got bit...what the fuck were you doing to the cat/dog/Komodo Dragon that got you bit. 

Everybody (read: Stupid people) blames the animal for being an animal. Just fucking stupid.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

If society wouldn't judge me for it, I'd probably bite him too. Well, maybe not bite, but beat the shit out of. Dude sounds like a pussy.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol I thought he named him after Mr. Popo from Dragon Ball Z, too. 

That's ridiculous! He already got treated, there was no need to call animal control, and besides, he shouldn't have been messing with other people's pets without their permission to begin with. Don't worry dude, I'm sure they won't put him down, if he's late on his shots they'll probably just hold him quarantine, treat him, and release him when they're done. At least I hope so anyway.

Maybe that fat kid was afraid that he was some wild jungle cat. After all, Popo does kinda look like a tiny Black Panther.


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

hahaha HE IS A JUNGLE CAT!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

My cat used to sit on top of cars too. I still have no idea how he got there.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 13, 2012)

Dude, if my cat could be put down cause some retard overreacted and called animal control id make his life hell.

-Beat the shit out of him
-Shit on his lawn
-Break into his house and lick all the silverwear
-Change the channels on his tv with a universal remote

What an asshole. Realistically he owes you for 14 days worth of holding fees, all other fees, and a new cat if it gets put down. And not just a normal cat. A few thousand dollar cat..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Dude, if my cat could be put down cause some retard overreacted and called animal control id make his life hell.
> 
> -Beat the shit out of him
> *-Shit on his lawn*
> ...


 Why?


----------



## Nile (Apr 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Why?



Why not?

How pissed/disgusted would you be to find a nice heaping pile of shit on your front lawn?


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Why?



Why what? The dude probably sits to pee. Hes an idiot for calling animal control and causing the OP all this trouble and fees when he did nothing wrong.


----------



## Necris (Apr 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Why?


 
Presumably for being a 300 pound stack of weeping vaginas.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 13, 2012)

OP, sue him for emotional distress that Popo suffered due to this incident. Then you'll see the true pussy in that kid come out.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 13, 2012)

That picture of him in the woods is epic.



Necris said:


> Presumably for being a 300 pound stack of weeping vaginas.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Why what? The dude probably sits to pee. Hes an idiot for calling animal control and causing the OP all this trouble and fees when he did nothing wrong.


I would've gone with spraying so much gas on his lawn that Chernobyl will be habitable before it. Either way works.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Add it to the list haha


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha..You're in Prospect..Me too


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys stop calling the wimp a pussy and refering to him as a woman.



Thats insulting to women.

Let a live panther in his house and show him the power of a pissed off cat!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 13, 2012)

^ If you replaced the 300 pound fat guy in this scenario with a housewife with a rolling pin i wouldnt be surprised one bit...


----------



## Faine (Apr 13, 2012)

White Cluster said:


> Haha..You're in Prospect..Me too



HUH who is this?!?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael T said:


> OP, sue him for emotional distress that Oooo suffered due to this incident. Then you'll see the true pussy in that kid come out.




This, seriously.


I'm very optimistic, honestly, but some people just fucking suck. Your next pet should be a Jaguar.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2012)

If they try to do anything to your cat, just hold onto him and deny everything. You MUST wage a massive legal battle.

:EDIT: Also, why would you get sent to the hospital because you got scratched or bitten by a cat? My cat scratches me all the time and I don't complain. What a wimp.


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ seriously. I hate him and all i'm thinking about is what i'm gonna do to him his house/car all these REVENGEFUL THINGS if anything happens to my cat. 

I will be relentless.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 14, 2012)

First off, how many times have you seen a cat bite before it scratches? Second of all, what a vagina (to reiterate what everyone is saying about him). Some people are just infuriating. My family used to have problems with our neighbours a couple houses down at our old house, they were all miserable fat bastards and they used to pick on me and my brother when we were younger (I got a pop can whipped at my ear when I was riding my bike, my brother got a stick thrown at him another time). My mom went over there and grabbed the fat little prick and his dad by the neck of their shirts (mind you they were easily 280-300 lbs a piece, my mom was maybe 130) and she told them that if they touch us again that shit would go down. Hell hath no fury like a mother who's kids are being fucked with.

Back on topic though, I definitely agree with shitting on this guys lawn every day if anything happens to your cat. I would take it a bit further and shit on his doorstep. Also shit inside his newspaper if he gets it.





And down his chimney if he has one.


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ hahaha thanks for the advice man. I really dont think anything is gonna happen. Cuz he's due for another shot in may. But I'll let you guys know tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ hahaha thanks for the advice man. I really dont think anything is gonna happen. *Cuz he's due for another shot in may.* But I'll let you guys know tomorrow morning.


 The cat or the fat prick?


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

haha


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> HUH who is this?!?



Just a 40 yr old metalhead/guitar player. I moved to Prospect with mywife and son 4 yrs ago.
Good luck with your asshole neighbor. 

Dave


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha Gotcha. prospect is a nice little town. I've been here for 18 years or so. Great town to raise kids!


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

PRETTY RELEVANT


----------



## Explorer (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't believe that guy went onto your property to harass your cat. It's like you didn't have a right to enjoy your property. 

----

A quick question: if you had gotten the vaccinations on time as required by CT law, would the cat have to undergo observation for the 14-day period? 

Sorry, but since there's been a lot of talk about people being whiney, I'm trying to figure out where the whining is. I've heard lots of friends over the years say things like, if only that person hadn't provoked this thing, I wouldn't have these consequences!, and it's never about the person feeling any responsibility towards how things turned out.


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ the cat was " on his porch " the only logical reason why I think my very relaxed calm mellow ass cat wouldve bitten this fat fuck was because he probably tried to shoo it away with his fat cankle legs and the cat felt threatened. My cat would never bite anyone. 

Yes he would have to for 14 days and it's $65 a day. But I'm almost positive he's up to date with shots.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopefully you're right on the dates.

I know from experience (several friends of mine have pets who aren't loved by neighbors) that this next part might not be well received, but I only wanted to point out the core of this statement, editing out your insults to the person who got bitten:



Faine said:


> the cat was on someone else's porch, the only logical reason why my cat would've bitten this person was because he probably tried to shoo it away and the cat felt threatened.
> 
> My cat would never bite anyone.



Except this once, clearly. 

I have no stake in anyone's health of course, either the guy your cat bit or your cat. I can only say that my friends who own "outdoor cats" sometimes take offense that their outdoor cats might be accused of digging up someone's garden, killing songbirds attracted to a birdbath put in by an older neighbor, and so on. I normally give them this advice when they say that neighbors have threatened to put out poison, have the animals declared nuisances, etc.:

If you love that pet, just be sure you adhere to the letter of the law. That way, you at least protect the animal the best you can from legal repercussions, if not from poison and traffic. In this case, you keeping the vaccinations in order has saved much time, money and hassle. Hopefully, this will be the one and only biting incident as well, because that could lead to trouble if it happens again.

Cheers!


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

Whelp guys...... they took my cat. I wont get him back for another 14 days. IF they dont decide to put him down...


----------



## FireInside (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> PRETTY RELEVANT




Because they were doing their jobs by investigating a pussy ass complaint from a fat pile of shit? Not relevant at all.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> Whelp guys...... they took my cat. I wont get him back for another 14 days. IF they dont decide to put him down...



Did the report say it happened on your porch? If it did then you could get him for trespassing and the cat was just defending your property kind of thing. If shit rolls down hill might not be a bad idea to pursue something in the courts just for revenge sake.

I had a dude who went in "my" backyard and maced my dog in the face. I wanted to kill him.


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ he was in the back yard working out he said. and he said it was on his porch so he tried to pet him and it bit him... totally doesnt sound right. I bet you he was benching and the cat rubbed on his legs and he kicked him away, the cat felt threatened and bit him.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ he was in the back yard working out he said. and he said it was on his porch so he tried to pet him and it bit him... totally doesnt sound right. I bet you he was benching and the cat rubbed on his legs and he kicked him away, the cat felt threatened and bit him.



cats bite and scratch, but not particularly hard  More than that why did they take your cat if you have records and it had an owner. Is there a cat leash law where you live? That seems to preemptive to me, but I've seen crazier things.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2012)

If your cat dies because of this, you must make this guy's life a living hell. 

Damn, another thread that makes me so angry that I wish I could come to where you live and kick this guy in the balls as hard as I can, and then hit him with a baseball bat.


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ no worries. I will. I hope He doesnt think he can sue or anything for this cuz I can turn it right back around on him. He can't prove it was my car, let alone a cat at all... You can't touch another persons cat without permission, and I can turn it to an animal abuse case cuz I KNOW my cat, he's so mellow and the only way he would bite is if he was provoked... Like getting kicked away Off his property or something like that


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's good. I'm glad you have all the facts straight. Most people would have no proof or story to back anything up.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 14, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ he was in the back yard working out he said. and he said it was on his porch so he tried to pet him and it bit him... totally doesnt sound right. I bet you he was benching and the cat rubbed on his legs and he kicked him away, the cat felt threatened and bit him.



Ah you have nothing to worry about than, they'll never believe that he was working out.

Judge: "I've seen this before, fat kid tries to eat a cat and says that he was just 'working out' and it bit him. Get him out of my court room!"


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

^LMFAO!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 14, 2012)

ya know, arson is always an option. or you could re route his water supply pipe to his septic tank so he drinks his own shit


----------



## Faine (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the drinking his own shit idea.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ya know, arson is always an option. *or you could re route his water supply pipe to his septic tank so he drinks his own shit*



Cannibal corpse will be on this in no time.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> [/B]
> Cannibal corpse will be on this in no time.


Yeah if you can drag them away from World of Warcraft for more then 5 minutes 

Srsly though, as was mentioned, if your cat dies because of that fat fuck then some sort of physical punishment is in order.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the remote idea of changing his channels. There is always the option of ordering movies of the 'expensive' kind


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 14, 2012)

If your cat does die because of this, there is one thing you can do...










I'm surprised it took this long for this to be used.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 15, 2012)

Fuck, I am a dog person (and the larger the better), but I grew up around cats as well.. This really saddens me, but rabies is a fast progressing disease. They will see during the observation (that you unfortunately has to pay for) that it clearly does not have rabies. And who the hell goes to the hospital after being bit by a cat? They mainly just bite to prove a point, and thus it usually doesn't even come any blood. If I'd been the doctor I'd thrown his fat ass out of my ward

I am more along the lines of locking a liger into his bathroom or something like that...






^This, this is the shit...


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 15, 2012)

I love my cats more than pretty much any people I know, and I know that I'd contest this in Court. You having to pay ~900 dollars (65 dollars a day for two weeks) just to keep your cat is disgusting. 

The fact that this cunt felt the need to make a case out of this is pretty horrifying to me. I have dozens of neighbors' cats around the house. Some have probably bitten or scratched me at some point.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2012)

Is there any indication that your cat would have actually 'bit'? I mean, I get play bitten by my cats, but how stupid/wild do you have to be to piss off a domestic cat that much that it makes you bleed? I'm really confused by this kid....


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 15, 2012)

sounds like a SS.org firemission if I ever heard of one,find his facebookmyspaceetc.and sharethelink so I can call him a retard,and also whip his ass....


----------



## Augminished (Apr 15, 2012)

I had something similar happen. My neighbor's kid stuck his hand through my fence and my dog bit him. His mom got all pissed off and I said what the fuck do you want me to do. Your damn kid stuck his hand through my fence to pet me 80 pound dog. I then said I can call the cops and have you fined for trespassing. She had no idea what to say and didn't call the cops. 

My dog was the nicest dog (she died of cancer about 3 years ago) She was a rescue dog so she didn't come from the best circumstance either. 

I hope it all turns out for the best. I agree with the above if something happens to your cat


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 15, 2012)

To be honest... I would just make constant noise complaints about him or something like that.

Constantly harass him until he tells you to fuck off, then tell him you'll stop if he pays for the quarantine


----------



## Faine (Apr 15, 2012)

^ or I can tell him to try jenny craig and sit down to pee.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 15, 2012)

Feel sorry for you and your cat man  people suck

Id almost lend you my 23 pound furry orange terror over to pay your neighbour a visit. What a prick


----------



## Faine (Apr 15, 2012)

^ fat ass cat! post a pic haha


----------



## ASoC (Apr 16, 2012)

When you get your cat back (I'm sure you will) you should anonymously send the fat fucker a package of animal shit. 

poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest

If that doesn't appeal to you, then I suggest the tried and true rock method


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 16, 2012)

^ I can't believe that's a real website 

You don't need to waste the money on paying for poop to send to him though. I'll just take a shit on his lawn for ya


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 16, 2012)

...so your cat was on his property? Honestly, to me..if a cat was on my property and attacked me that cat would have a world of problems..and medical expenses. Even though cats do roam, I'm a firm believer of keeping your pets off other people's properties. Bad things happen. I think the guy was right to call animal control if he didn't know whose cat it was, or even if he did, if he honestly thought the cat was rabid or had problems it'd be best to call animal control before the cat caused more issue to him or other people/animals. I'd suggest keeping your cat inside or something.

And honestly all this stuff about retaliating is just silly and could lead to him calling the cops, yet again, and you being the bad guy..I'd seriously suggest just not dealing with him no matter the outcome of the current situation. Trying to "get even" is just small minded and leads to bigger problems.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 16, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ fat ass cat! post a pic haha



Maybe tomorrow, I gotta get ready for some stuff I have to do. Ill give him a proper weighing first, because im just guessing  He´s not only a bit plump, but also a bit buff.
Id picture him as a dude wearing a bandana and actually pulling it off if he would be human


----------



## avenger (Apr 16, 2012)

Your cat clearly was hunting and choose the largest easiest meal it could find.


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

^


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 16, 2012)

First off....I'm sorry you have to deal with this. The neighbor is a dick and totally over reacted. Looking at the black & white law is your best option now.

What are the animal/pet laws where you live? Ultimately, your animal was on someone else's property without their permission (nothing in writing = without, if they say it or not) and bit them. Some states, that is an instant euthanization. Also...if your cat was on their property and he's injured by your animal....YOU can be liable for all medical bills, etc on their end. It doesn't matter if fat-ass lives there or not....it happened on family property. 

I doubt you can sue him for anything due to your lack of keeping the animal on your property....but I'd think of entertaining legal support at this point, especially if you're assed out of $900.

Good luck, dude.....I hope it works out. IF you do retaliate, find laws to exploit to call on them. Even better if you can find out that their fence or something is a couple of inches over on your property line.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 16, 2012)

Dude, I hope things work out good for your cat and you.

Respect for staying so chill also. I put the life and well-beeing of our cats above 99% of humanity and everything else on earth, and I would go in instant kill-mode if anyone should try to touch em, let alone take them away from me.


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> First off....I'm sorry you have to deal with this. The neighbor is a dick and totally over reacted. Looking at the black & white law is your best option now.
> 
> What are the animal/pet laws where you live? Ultimately, your animal was on someone else's property without their permission (nothing in writing = without, if they say it or not) and bit them. Some states, that is an instant euthanization. Also...if your cat was on their property and he's injured by your animal....YOU can be liable for all medical bills, etc on their end. It doesn't matter if fat-ass lives there or not....it happened on family property.
> 
> ...




Theres only a roaming law for dogs. There isn't for cats. My girlfriends mom's best friend is a lawyer and she told him the situation and he just laughed and said we can turn this all around on him and If I need to give him a call I can. So idk what that means


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Dude, I hope things work out good for your cat and you.
> 
> Respect for staying so chill also. I put the life and well-beeing of our cats above 99% of humanity and everything else on earth, and I would go in instant kill-mode if anyone should try to touch em, let alone take them away from me.




It's tough believe me. haha. I'm tryin to keep my shit together. Cuz I was in full rage mode for 2 days now i'm just post aggressive and waiting it out. But i'm sure everything will resurface sooner or later.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 16, 2012)

Faine said:


> My girlfriends mom's best friend is a lawyer and she told him the situation and he just laughed and said we can turn this all around on him and If I need to give him a call I can. So idk what that means



To me, it means call him before something bad happens to your cat in quarantine. Better to have tried and failed than to later regret not having tried.


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

^ yeah I think shes calling him today for me. I GOT PEOPLE SON haha jk. but really I should have a lawyer because this is stupid


Wanna get mad? I saw this tool drive over there yesterday ( the guy who called the animal control ) gets out of his car. has a black shirt on with some band on it... black shades like hes some tough guy. I really wanted to go outside and slap him in the tit.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 16, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^ I can't believe that's a real website
> 
> You don't need to waste the money on paying for poop to send to him though. I'll just take a shit on his lawn for ya



I found out about the site in envenomedcky's thread about his neighbors


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome cat, fuck the fat guy.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope you get your pet back, as losing pets sucks. 

Otherwise there is a lot YOU should have done to prevent situations like this. When you leave your animal unattended, and free, outside, you are just waiting for an incident to arise. I know it is all fun and well to go off on a tangent about how this other guy had the insolence to get bit by your 'harmless' pet, but overall the root cause of the problem lies at home, not with the victim.

I have a dog who is dreadfully afraid of other dogs and children, but has a fairly dominant personality. He is never without supervision, and never outside my apartment without a muzzle. This prevents anything from happening, even in the off chance he decides to ignore me and rise to the challenge, or when my wife has him out (she is slightly lower on the totem pole than me, so he doesn't always respond as well). Overall, good ownership practices have prevented any incident from arising.


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

^ .......so I should bring my cat outside with a leash? He was originally an outside cat. He refuses to use the litter box.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 16, 2012)

I used to have my one cat on a leash in the back. We just got a nice long rope and a collar for her and she would roam around. Unfortunately you have to pay attention to the cat a lot and check up on them frequently because they WILL get tangled up in something. You also don't want the cat hanging itself.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 16, 2012)

Back in the early 90's a buddy of mine got his hands on some book that was basically a giant compilation of revenge tactics. You might look into it.

Somehow, whether it was from that book or not I never figured out, he got his hands on a schematic for some shit you can build out of radioshack that will run peoples power bill through the roof. I always that would be the perfect way to fuck someone over. Roll up, plug it into the outside outlets and let it run for a few days/weeks. You ever tried to argue with the power company lol?


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

^ haha whoaaaaaaaa.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm with Drakkar on this. Retaliation isn't going to help, or make you feel better. Foot the bill for the quarantine, then see if you can approach the guy calmly and apologetically. He *may* help you pay the cost if you admit on some level that what happened was unfortunate, but the blame should be shared. I dunno if that would actually work, but it's worth a try before you resort to killing with a rock.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I don't know, maybe the cat IS dangerous.
Does he have big nasty, pointy teeth?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Well, I don't know, maybe the cat IS dangerous.
> Does he have big nasty, pointy teeth?




great scene especially with the grenade and everything. One of my favorite movies EVER.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 16, 2012)

not to be a jerk, but no responsible cat owner lets their cat live outside. this is a perfect example of why.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> not to be a jerk, but no responsible cat owner lets their cat live outside. this is a perfect example of why.



The only indoor cats I've ever seen are fat and lazy. I'd prefer to give my cat (I don't have one) freedom than have a living pillow in my house.


----------



## Faine (Apr 16, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> not to be a jerk, but no responsible cat owner lets their cat live outside. this is a perfect example of why.



he doesnt " live " outside... he goes outside occasionally.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 16, 2012)

reguardless. Do you realize how many dead cats are on the side of the road? If you care about him at all, you'll not do that. What if fatty mcgee decided to torture your cat to death?
In a perfect world, it would be fine to let your cat out into nature. But in this world, people run them over, people do mean cruel things to them. Other animals can hurt them. They can mate and make kittens if they arnt fixed which is a whole other can of worms.

Its EXTREMELY irresponsible to let your cat out IMO. 

Once again, i'm not trying to be a jerk, but i just hope you learned a lesson and wont do it anymore.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2012)

Only cats who can take care of themselves (ie. not take shit from neighbour dogs, know when to run vs fight) should be allowed outside. If they have been doing that most of their lives, it would be cruel to make them "an indoor cat" from now on. Then there are cats who should really never go outside because they are wusses, or have been declawed. I think Faine's cat, since he even refuses to use a litter box, is a semi-outdoor cat, and you can't just MAKE him change.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Only cats who can take care of themselves (ie. not take shit from neighbour dogs, know when to run vs fight) should be allowed outside. If they have been doing that most of their lives, it would be cruel to make them "an indoor cat" from now on. Then there are cats who should really never go outside because they are wusses, or have been declawed. I think Faine's cat, since he even refuses to use a litter box, is a semi-outdoor cat, and you can't just MAKE him change.



We have a cat leash law

Have any of y'all ever seen a cat on a leash. We tried with my cat when I was younger ad he went bat shit crazy and eventually got free before almost strangling himself. All because a neighbor called him into the pound and we had to pay like $50. Cats are clever creatures and I don't see that many dead animals on the side of the road so that is a stretch...


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 16, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> reguardless. Do you realize how many dead cats are on the side of the road? If you care about him at all, you'll not do that. What if fatty mcgee decided to torture your cat to death?
> In a perfect world, it would be fine to let your cat out into nature. But in this world, people run them over, people do mean cruel things to them. Other animals can hurt them. They can mate and make kittens if they arnt fixed which is a whole other can of worms.
> 
> Its EXTREMELY irresponsible to let your cat out IMO.
> ...



I think it's OK to let your cat outside occasionally, I mean it's an animal for christ's sake, they need fresh air sometimes just like people. That's like saying you should never let your dog outside.

If anyone shouldn't be allowed outside, its that fat sack o' shit.  I wonder if his family is having a similar conversation with him right now...

Mrs. McFatty: "Now Fattits, what did we tell you about going outside? In this world, people can run you over, people do mean cruel things to fatties. Other animals can hurt you. They can mate with you and make fattypups if you aren't fixed, which is a whole other can of worms...fat worms."

I don't *know* that his parents named him "Fattits", but I assume that they did.

To me, this thread is all about making juvenile fat jokes, at this point.


----------



## Necris (Apr 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> We have a cat leash law
> 
> Have any of y'all ever seen a cat on a leash. We tried with my cat when I was younger ad he went bat shit crazy and eventually got free before almost strangling himself. All because a neighbor called him into the pound and we had to pay like $50. Cats are clever creatures and I don't see that many dead animals on the side of the road so that is a stretch...


I've seen cats on leashes and I've seen large parrots in harnesses (for flight training). In both cases you have to acclimate them to the leash/harness/whatever. Expecting an animal to be cool with suddenly having to wear something they've never had to wear before is misguided at best. I don't see why cat owners are so averse to the idea of their cat having to wear a leash, they should wear collars anyway, although even that seems to be a rare occurrence. Cats are clever, but they are no less vulnerable to accidents or predation.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2012)

If I acquired a very young kitten, I would leash train him for his own safety. But if you try to do it after he's already a few months old, the cat WILL NEVER adjust.


----------



## Necris (Apr 16, 2012)

ilyti said:


> If I acquired a very young kitten, I would leash train him for his own safety. But if you try to do it after he's already a few months old, the cat WILL NEVER adjust.


I don't believe that is true. This is only my personal experience but most cat owners I've met have a hands off approach to their cat beyond the usual daily care, it's only a few degrees off from having a wild animal that happens to share your home with you. No attempts to train their cat to learn anything beyond using the litter box are made and they're generally given free reign over everything. If you allow your cat (or any pet) to come and go as it pleases for a significant period of time and then try to change that routine it will take a long period of time for the animal to adjust, it can happen but many people just give up after the first week or so.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Cats are clever creatures and I don't see that many dead animals on the side of the road so that is a stretch...



 Not a stretch in the least dude. I see it regularly.

ou guys can try to defend it, but its just wrong to let your cat out. There is a reason there are laws against it. Its irresponsible. Plain and simple. You can try to say its a wild animal ect... But its dangerous for the cat, they can mate making it dangerous for the kittens, and there is no discussion on the matter. Might as well let your 3 year old toddler out in the wild for a while. I mean, humans are just animals right?

Adults take care of their charges. When you take responsibity of caring for a creature, you need to...Oh i dont know.... take care of it?
The dead cats i see on the sides of the road are a direct result of people who have this attitude not doing their duty as a responsible pet owner and dont deserve a pet.

So needless to say, it pisses me off when i see animals mistreated and dead because of deadbeat owners.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 17, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Not a stretch in the least dude. I see it regularly.
> 
> ou guys can try to defend it, but its just wrong to let your cat out. There is a reason there are laws against it. Its irresponsible. Plain and simple. You can try to say its a wild animal ect... But its dangerous for the cat, they can mate making it dangerous for the kittens, and there is no discussion on the matter. Might as well let your 3 year old toddler out in the wild for a while. I mean, humans are just animals right?
> 
> ...



It isn't a stretch to say these things can happen, but it is a stretch to say that that behavior makes someone a terrible owner. I literally never see cats on the side of the roads where I live ever. I have seen dogs because like deer and armadillos they don't realize the danger until it is too late. I love my pets that i have had over the years, but I wouldn't equate it to a child that is most definitely a stretch, I'd obviously care much more for a child than a cat.

my dog stays in the house and is leashed so I don't disagree, but I just haven't observed any problems with cats. Even when you take them to the vet you can declaw the front paws and leave the back so they can't scratch, but they can climb fences. If a vet thinks it is okay it isn't nearly as irresponsible as you are making it seem.

When did this thread take such a serious turn


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

7 strings of hate... If it makes you feel any better I live in a pretty suburban area. The cat WAS an outdoor cat before we even owned him. Hes a very mature independent cat who enjoys being outside more than being in the house. He can take care of himself, he single handedly fought off several Mongolian attacks on our shitty walls.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2012)

@ 7 strings of hate: Wow, you'd probably hate where I grew up in Michigan. It was kind of out in the country but we ALL had cats that we let out into the yard during the day. We didn't even have a litter box inside. We lived on a couple of acres, and we never declawed the cats, and that's just what I thought people with cats did. Maybe things have changed?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 17, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Not a stretch in the least dude. I see it regularly.
> 
> ou guys can try to defend it, but its just wrong to let your cat out. There is a reason there are laws against it. Its irresponsible. Plain and simple. You can try to say its a wild animal ect... But its dangerous for the cat, they can mate making it dangerous for the kittens, and there is no discussion on the matter. Might as well let your 3 year old toddler out in the wild for a while. I mean, humans are just animals right?
> 
> ...



This. It's not the neighbor's fault considering the cat should be in the house..away from harm..and away from people it can cause harm to


----------



## Explorer (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait... so, the cat had the rabies vaccinations in time, as required by law, and still has to undergo quarantine? That makes no sense. 

If the vaccinations were done in time, there'd be no chance the animal had rabies. The only reason to quarantine an animal is when rabies/illness is a possibility, and you need to wait and see... and, in case infection was a possibility, to prevent anyone else from getting bitten, especially if the owner is saying the cat wouldn't normally bite anyone. Aberrant behavior is aberrant.

Again, I have to note that regardless of whether it's this guy's fault he got bitten by a cat on property belonging to his family member or not, the quarantine sounds like it was triggered by the cat's owner not keeping the vaccinations current at all times. 

And, if that's true, I'm interested in hearing the lawyer friend's legal theory of why the financial burden of that neglected legal obligation would belong to anyone but the owner who neglected that obligation.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know if the 3 year old toddler outside alone = cat outside alone. That's a bit of a stretch. Yes we have to be responsible for our pets, but it's more like we have to be responsible that our pets don't hurt someone else like we have to make sure our car doesn't. And we have to protect our pets from getting hurt the same way we have to do with our teenagers. I don't think you can boil cat ownership down to indoor or outdoor = good or deadbeat owner.


----------



## Isan (Apr 17, 2012)

I know nobody with indoor cats... around here cats are outdoor animals almost exclusively.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, there are laws in your country that cats are not allowed to go outside??? I can't even believe that...


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 17, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Wait, there are laws in your country that cats are not allowed to go outside??? I can't even believe that...



Lol no, cats are allowed outside here. The issue is just that the cat bit Fattits McFatty (at this point, I don't know what else to call him lol) and Animal Control wanted to make sure the cat was up to date on his rabies shots. But They're allowed outside. Different states have different laws about it though.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 17, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Lol no, cats are allowed outside here. The issue is just that the cat bit Fattits McFatty (at this point, I don't know what else to call him lol) and Animal Control wanted to make sure the cat was up to date on his rabies shots. But They're allowed outside. Different states have different laws about it though.



Yeah as far as laws go there are just leash laws in some cities. It is silly IMO and I love animals so it isn't like I'm hoping they get killed .


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 17, 2012)

As a lifelong owner of cats I find his story of being randomly bitten to be utter bullshit. More than likely he was harassing it. Also, out of every domesticated animal a cat is the only thing I would let outside. Most cats are way more intelligent than most people give them credit for. They're born survivors and scavengers.

None of this makes up for Bitchtits McGee getting owned by a half house cat. That's just pathetic. That dude should probably be beaten with his own moobs.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> Theres only a roaming law for dogs. There isn't for cats. My girlfriends mom's best friend is a lawyer and she told him the situation and he just laughed and said we can turn this all around on him and If I need to give him a call I can. So idk what that means


Ya...in that case....exercise lawyer priviledge ASAP. I'm lucky in the regard that I have 3 out of the 5 people in my band are lawyers. GA <> CT tho.

I still wouldn't entertain retaliating per se. If you can find something legally to retaliate on....that'd be the way to go. In either case...i still hope it works out for you.



Nonservium said:


> Most cats are way more intelligent than most people.


Fixed


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Fixed



Indeed


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 17, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> @ 7 strings of hate: Wow, you'd probably hate where I grew up in Michigan. It was kind of out in the country but we ALL had cats that we let out into the yard during the day. We didn't even have a litter box inside. We lived on a couple of acres, and we never declawed the cats, and that's just what I thought people with cats did. Maybe things have changed?



Ya know, I can understand that. But in a lot of cases, people let their cats out like they live in the country, but really they live in the middle of a populated area with highways, crazy assholes that want to torture animals for fun, and that sort of shit.

I dont think that they cats shouldnt go outside because they dont belong there. I totally think cats are capable animals. I just think you have to protect them from a world that isnt theirs anymore. Most of the modern world is humanized and not suited to them anymore. 

A little fyi. I lived/grew up in a house with 14 cats. I have lived out of that house for 15 years. I dont particularly like cats. But i'm an animal lover(i have 3 dogs) through and through. And while i might come off as a dick, ( and i know its a wussy thing to say on a metal forum) I just hate seeing animals get hurt or killed as a byproduct of a modernized world and the responsibility falls on us owners to protect them from it.

Off my soapbox now 


Oh, and to the OP. I really dont mean any disrespect and i'm not calling you a deadbeat owner. I was just laying out some examples of things Iv seen and things that can be avoided.


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

^ nah I know, I know it could've been prevented too but like I said.. The cat hates being inside. He's an outdoor cat and he's always been. I know he was provoked or the fatass was harassing him that's why he bit. Usually he's mellow and minds his own business that's why I was shocked that he bit. But the kid can't prove it. No one was there to see the cat bite him... There wasn't a mark on him either.


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 17, 2012)

Isan said:


> I know nobody with indoor cats... around here cats are outdoor animals almost exclusively.



Well, you ARE a Puma!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ nah I know, I know it could've been prevented too but like I said.. The cat hates being inside. He's an outdoor cat and he's always been. I know he was provoked or the fatass was harassing him that's why he bit. Usually he's mellow and minds his own business that's why I was shocked that he bit. But the kid can't prove it. No one was there to see the cat bite him... There wasn't a mark on him either.



Why would he just make up a story and call the police? Btw..when you have an outdoors cat, you stand a risk of these things happening. I know several people who have let their cat out and it never came back home..things happen. If you own the cat you have to take responsibility when it does something. Can't get mad at him because your cat attacked him on his property.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why would he just make up a story and call the police? Btw..when you have an outdoors cat, you stand a risk of these things happening. I know several people who have let their cat out and it never came back home..things happen. If you own the cat you have to take responsibility when it does something. Can't get mad at him because your cat attacked him on his property.



If had no wounds I do find it odd that he bothered calling the cops. It seems like such a hassle and no gain. He couldn't possibly be worried about rabies because they have to draw blood for that to be of any issue.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why would he just make up a story and call the police?


Why would crazy, rude, lying, terrible people do anything they do?


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 17, 2012)

You probably pissed him off blasting that Big Time Rush cd all night.


----------



## Faine (Apr 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why would he just make up a story and call the police? Btw..when you have an outdoors cat, you stand a risk of these things happening. I know several people who have let their cat out and it never came back home..things happen. If you own the cat you have to take responsibility when it does something. Can't get mad at him because your cat attacked him on his property.



lol you dont know my neighbors. 2 summers ago they would drive their quads loud as fuck all the way till 10pm and theyre super hick and redneck which is totally not normal for my town... So we would always tell them to be quiet and all this so it wouldnt surprise me that he would call the police for nothing in spite.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 17, 2012)

Faine said:


> lol you dont know my neighbors. 2 summers ago they would drive their quads loud as fuck all the way till 10pm and theyre super hick and redneck which is totally not normal for my town... So we would always tell them to be quiet and all this so it wouldnt surprise me that he would call the police for nothing in spite.



The term redneck leads me to think of animal cruelty as well


----------



## The Beard (Apr 18, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Might as well let your 3 year old toddler out in the wild for a while. I mean, humans are just animals right?



If that 3 year old has the speed, reflexes, senses, and claws of a cat, and is able to defend itself, then I say go for it.

I mean, 3 year olds have all that stuff right?


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

So the kid today asked how the cat was doing. We called. The cat is doing fine. But I took a picture of him while he was asking if the cats ok. 
I probably shouldnt put up a picture of him without his permission and all that but i dont care I'm eating a nutella and fluff sandwich.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2012)

Call the cops, someone stole his chin!


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

This seemed mildly relevant (animals and all)



How many days till you get your cat back?


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

haha thats funny! they took him away Saturday April 14th, We wont get him back till the friday the 27th.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

Faine said:


> haha thats funny! they took him away Saturday April 14th, We wont get him back till the friday the 27th.



Can't they just do blood work instead? Observing seems so low tech.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 18, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Can't they just do blood work instead? Observing seems so low tech.



Probably a money issue.


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, thats what I thought they should do. They would rather keep him there for 14 days and make us pay more.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 18, 2012)

You need to have a huge WELCOME HOME party for the cat. Banners,balloons,food,strippers and loud metal blasting.


Just tell me what time to be there


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

^ haha alright man!


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Apr 18, 2012)

Stupid fat people. I totally empathize with your situation.

But today I was at youth group and the neighbors across the road let their little puppy just chill outside. Now, their house is about 4 feet from the road. So the little puppy walks 6 feet and just sits chillin' in the middle of the road while the owner is 20 feet away on his cell phone not even looking. So about 6 cars are queued waiting for the dog to move so I start to walk over and at this time the owner starts yelling at the puppy to move.I got to the edge of the road snapped my fingers and made a little vocalization and the dog ran off the road back towards the house (I'm a horseman so the technique transfers pretty well). So the guy leaves him out for the next 20 minutes, during which time, the puppy runs in and out of the road with cars going by about 4 times. Finally he gets let in.

THIS is what I'm calling being an irresponsible pet owner. Just 30 feet from a state hwy. on a busy country road. This IS the deep south, but Cmon guys! That puppy could've gotten killed ten times over! The friggen dog didn't even listen to him! It listened to me!

God...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 18, 2012)

The Beard said:


> If that 3 year old has the speed, reflexes, senses, and claws of a cat, and is able to defend itself, then I say go for it.
> 
> I mean, 3 year olds have all that stuff right?



You throw either one in the middle of a highway, and they are gonna both be spattered meat.
Claws do really good to defend against a bumper at 65


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

The Buttmonkey said:


> Stupid fat people. I totally empathize with your situation.
> 
> But today I was at youth group and the neighbors across the road let their little puppy just chill outside. Now, their house is about 4 feet from the road. So the little puppy walks 6 feet and just sits chillin' in the middle of the road while the owner is 20 feet away on his cell phone not even looking. So about 6 cars are queued waiting for the dog to move so I start to walk over and at this time the owner starts yelling at the puppy to move.I got to the edge of the road snapped my fingers and made a little vocalization and the dog ran off the road back towards the house (I'm a horseman so the technique transfers pretty well). So the guy leaves him out for the next 20 minutes, during which time, the puppy runs in and out of the road with cars going by about 4 times. Finally he gets let in.
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't want to say dogs are less intelligent so lets so gullible maybe I don't know, but they need training to avoid traffic. Cat's aren't necessarily smarter, but they are private creature so they stick to tree lines and fences making them less likely of a highway nuisance. At my dads house their dog would follow you into the property and he's gotten his foot run over because of it.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude, you didn't tell us you lived next door to the Numa Numa guy!

He's not as fat as I imagined, but does look like as much of a pussy as I imagined. 










Check out his badass power stance.  Like a really lame vagina themed super hero.








And if anyone wants to make their own:

Fattits McFatty | Meme Generator


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Call the cops, someone stole his chin!



Don't worry, he has a few spares where his neck should be.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 19, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> And if anyone wants to make their own:
> 
> Fattits McFatty | Meme Generator



FATTITS MCFATTY 






rep'd.


----------



## Faine (Apr 19, 2012)

LMFAO LMFAO!!  !!!


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Apr 19, 2012)

LMFAO !!!!


----------



## Faine (Apr 19, 2012)

I got neg repped for using his pic without permission


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

^  He looks like he has way more confidence than he should have.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Faine said:


> I got neg repped for using his pic without permission



That's ridiculous. I'm pretty sure none of the people who's pictures are used in Memes ever give consent. Do you think anyone asked Xzibit for his permission? 

I tried to counter neg, but I have to spread more around first.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 19, 2012)

It wouldn't be as funny if you had permission but the dude drew first blood by calling animal control on a housecat without talking to the owner first. You're neighbors, there's no reason the lines of communication couldn't have been used instead of fucking you out of money over a cat bite.

I mean it's a fucking housecat!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 19, 2012)

EDIT: Ninja'd by a day.

Seems like an excessive amount to pay per day for a quarantine :\


----------



## Faine (Apr 19, 2012)

^ it really is


----------



## ASoC (Apr 19, 2012)

White Cluster said:


>


----------



## Faine (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha thanks for the counter rep guys


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 20, 2012)

Every one of these meme pics is hilarious.  to all.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread is now my favourite.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw him at Friendly's today. I was laughing so hard my wife looked at me like i was losing my mind. When I told her the story she lost it too. Probably would have said something if my 8 yr old wasn't with us.


----------



## Faine (Apr 20, 2012)

^ lol WHAT?!!? which friendlies?!


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 20, 2012)

One on Reidville next to McDs


----------



## Faine (Apr 21, 2012)

I was at that stop and shop today haha


----------



## Explorer (Apr 21, 2012)

A friend of mine a few years back had been upset that someone had made the police notice that he hadn't kept his car registration up to date. He kept talking about bringing suit on that person to help pay for what he had to cover after his being out of date came to light. Ultimately he didn't have a leg to stand on, as it was his fault he hadn't kept it up.

I'm curious as to where the proposed legal action is going on this, where the person who was bitten would be sued to pay for the quarantine on the potentially infected animal for which the animal's owner didn't keep the vaccinations up as required by law. Did that lawyer start proceedings? The previous post on this made it sound like there was great confidence that a court would find a second party financially responsible for the owner's actions.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Apr 22, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I'm curious as to where the proposed legal action is going on this, where the person who was bitten would be sued to pay for the quarantine on the potentially infected animal for which the animal's owner didn't keep the vaccinations up as required by law. Did that lawyer start proceedings? The previous post on this made it sound like there was great confidence that a court would find a second party financially responsible for the owner's actions.
> 
> Keep us posted!



Well, The lawyer was notified. He has a general idea whats going on. We called the animal pound and they said my cat is doing fine. I'm starting to cool down and keeping my shit together. We'll get popo back on friday.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 24, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

^ I havent seen the neighbor anywhere, No news from the animal shelter place, lawyer hasnt said anything ( probably wont get him involved ) Last we called the cat was doing great and nothings wrong. Were getting him back friday. It's probably just gonna blow over and be fine.


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

Called popo today and they said he's doing great and I get him back Saturday !!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Send the kid a get bent... ahem, a get well soon card.
> 
> Write in it "Sorry about my pussy, you pussy."


I got the funniest "wannabe neg rep" (thanks new poster with mediocre English skills) for this post:



hilarious guy said:


> seriously, man... why are most of your post immature, stupid or retarded? are you really that dumb?




Hahahahaha.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 27, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I got the funniest "wannabe neg rep" (thanks new poster with mediocre English skills) for this post:.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

I GOT POPO BACK TODAY!!!>?!#%!^#yhetqhh

*WHOOO HOOOOOO*


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like he got tougher in the joint


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 28, 2012)

that cat looks like it is plotting something diabolical haha


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

hahaha he should be!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 28, 2012)

About Fuckin' Time!


----------



## ST3MOCON (Apr 28, 2012)

You should chew on some alka seltzer and hiss at him next time you see him


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2012)

Good news man. Glad to see this went over well (except for money loss).


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

ST3MOCON said:


> You should chew on some alka seltzer and hiss at him next time you see him



Exactly hahaha


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 29, 2012)

^_^


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to see he's back and in good condition! Though he does seem pretty mischievous in those pictures, like he's scheming.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 29, 2012)

Semi-relivant, seeing as how they have they same name and they're obviously ploting something evil:


----------



## Faine (Apr 30, 2012)

Popo chillin with my other cat marco! Bestest of friends reunited lol


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2012)

Marco looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## metaljohn (Apr 30, 2012)

Faine said:


>



His face just screams "I'm home....


















Yay."


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2012)

Jesus Christ, Marco looks huge!


----------



## Faine (May 1, 2012)

Haha he really is!


----------



## Cabinet (May 1, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Looks like he got tougher in the joint



The name's Popo.

And yeah, I went to prison.


----------



## Faine (May 1, 2012)

Haha he got a couple tattoos in there too.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 1, 2012)

Faine said:


> I got neg repped for using his pic without permission



Seriously, guys? 

This forum sometimes... Jesus

Anyways, glad you got your cat back man and that everything worked out.


----------



## flint757 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah I never neg rep. If someones post offends me I either ignore it or rip them a new one publicly. 

Or I'll PM...


----------



## The Buttmonkey (May 3, 2012)

One time I got neg repped because I "liked Bulb". But yeah unless someones just being really mean and negative at somebody I never neg rep


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 3, 2012)

this place is pretty tame compared to some forums,Ive been slammed,insulted told I don`t know s**t in PM`s,hahahhahaahahahhahaha kinda funny as I got arfcom skin 
now ya wanna join in a train wreck hang out at arfcom GD,lots of fun stuff there...

anyhoo DAM DAMN GLAD to see kittys home....


----------



## Pav (May 3, 2012)

That's a cuteass cat. And it sounds like this fat kid is a complete vagina.


----------



## Faine (May 4, 2012)

Ahahaha thanks man. And yeah he was


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 4, 2012)

Faine said:


> Ahahaha thanks man. And yeah he *was*


I see Popo took care of things.


----------



## Faine (May 4, 2012)




----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 5, 2012)

So first Popo made the fat vagina call animal control over a kitty nibble, so that they'll see what a complete pussbag he is, and won't respond to future calls, essentially turning him into "the fat boy that cried pusseycat", then he was free to dispose of him...

It was the purrrfect crime...






EDIT: I feel ill after making that pun.


----------

